# My USB dies [Help needed]

## mahound

Hello all.

I suddenly started having a problem with my usb mouse. I tried other mice, and it remains.

After using my mouse for some times, it suddenly stops working. If i rmmod uhci_hcd and ehci_hcd, and modprobe uhci_hcd, it works OK again, for some time. I grabbed a detailed output from dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> mtrr: base(0xc0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x640000) boundary
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> magrathea linux # uname -a
> 
> Linux magrathea 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #18 SMP Thu Feb 23 00:28:58 WET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

What should I do?

Thanks a lot in advance,

PedroLast edited by mahound on Sun Feb 26, 2006 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mahound

Just for the record...

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
> 
> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)
> 
> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)
> ...

 

This sh*t is killing me :S...

Pedro

----------

## mahound

I found that, sometimes this happens when I unplug the battery from the computer. But it doesn't always happen.

What can be happening? IRQ stuff?

It's not an hardware problem, it seems, as it runs correctly under Windows. But other linux distros (like Slax, that I tried to boot from the liveCD), show the same problem.

Best regards,

Pedro

----------

## mahound

Additional info, just after the "USB crash"...

Some more info...

```
magrathea mahound # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

magrathea mahound # rmmod uhci_hcd

magrathea mahound # modprobe uhci_hcd

magrathea mahound # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:011d Hewlett-Packard

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1241:1177 Belkin F8E842-DL Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

And the mouse works again... BUSes 1 and 2 come back...

----------

